# faire des études / être étudiant + de / en - préposition



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Laquelle de ces phrases-ci trouvez-vous la plus juste:

1.  Faire ses études *de* français

ou

2.  Faire ses études *en* français

 MERCI


*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## FannyB

Bonjour,
Tout dépend de ce que tu cherches à dire,
-le choix 1 manque de contexte mais ressemble à l'expression *faire des études* c'est-à-dire, en France, continuer à étudier après avoir obtenu son Bac, on dira *faire des études d*'histoire, de psychologie...
 Et on pourra dire faire ses études (de français, mais l'expression existe sans précision) à Paris.
-le choix 2 prend le cas d'un élève/collégien/lycéen/étudiant qui, pendant sa scolarité étudie dans un pays francophone et/ou avec des professeurs dont les cours sont en français.


----------



## martalena

Bonsoir

Je voudrais savoir si les des formes sont correctes:

pour réussir  mes études EN droit...
et 
pour réussir mes études DE droit...?

Merci!


----------



## luklamainfroide

Bonsoir,
Oui, on entend aussi bien l'une que l'autre.


----------



## kikichan

Bonjour à tous !!

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la collocation correcte pour l'expression "faire des études"

Comment dit on, faire des études en linguistique, administration etc, ou faire des études de la linguistique, de l'administration?

Merci.


----------



## Comtois

Bienvenue dans notre forum, kikichan.


On dit qu'on fait des études _*de* linguistique_, mais qu'on est étudiant _*en* linguistique_, et c'est pareil pour les autres disciplines.


----------



## Gemmenita

Donc, on dit:

Je fais des études *de* littérature.
Je suis étudiant *en* littérature.
J'étudie *la* littérature.

Je fais des études *d*'informatique.
Je suis étudiant* en* informatique.
J'étudie *l*'informatique.

Je fais des études *d*'ingénierie.
Je suis étudiant *en *ingénierie.
J'étudie *l*'ingénierie.


Superbe! Merci beaucoup Comtois!


----------



## user663559

Bonjour,

Parmi les options ci-dessous, qui vous semblez la plus appropriée...

Je suis _étudiant de français_ *en* licence/mastère/doctorat première année.
Je suis _étudiant de français_ *à* licence/mastère/doctorat première année.
Je suis _étudiant de français_ *de* licence/mastère/doctorat première année.
Aussi, suggéreriez une autre façon de dire la même chose, si vous le savez.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Selon le contexte : _étudiant en _ou _de licence/mastère/doctorat première année _mais jamais _à_.


----------



## user663559

D'accord.. mais est-ce qu'on utilise "en" pour 'doctorat' aussi, même si il soit masculin.


----------



## OLN

_Je suis étudiant en [première année de] doctorat_ se dit.

La précision du complément de temps "en [Xe] année de doctorat" est sous-entendue.

Plus naturel à mon avis :_ J'étudie le français et je suis actuellement en première année de doctorat._

Ne pas dire en revanche "Je suis étudiant de français de _..._" qui sonne mal.


----------



## sono Iran

Bonjour,On dit par exemple, "je suis étudiant en Génie informatique". Mais je ne sais pas exactement si on peut dire "je suis étudiant de Génie informatique" ou "je suis étudiant du Génie informatique"? Enfin, avec ou sans article? […] Merci de me dire!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, on dit toujours "études _(et donc également "étudiant")_ en génie informatique"...


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Je me permets une toute petite remarque en passant.

Pour ce qui est de la préposition ''en'', je suis complètement d'accord. C'est tout à fait correct.
Mais ''génie'' précédé de *''de''* me laisse des doutes.
Je m'explique.
Le mot "génie" a deux acceptions bien distinctes, le premier voulant dire "aptitude de l'esprit, capacité de créer des choses d'une qualité exceptionnelle" et le second, signifiant un ensemble des connaissances et des techniques propres à un domaine déterminé.
Donc, il y a ''génie'' et ''génie'', le second terme étant largement employé dans les armées, surtout dans l'armée de terre.
Du temps de mon service militaire, j'ai appris qu'il existe, par exemple, un *peloton d'artillerie* et un *peloton du génie.*
Je crois qu'on disait ''peloton *du* génie'' et non ''peloton *de* génie'' pour éviter toute allusion à la première acception de ce mot ambigu.
Bon, chaque fois que je lis ou entends dire ''un cours de génie'' (_=cours génial?_) ou ''un étudiant de génie'' (=_étudiant qui est génial_?), j'ai comme un frisson et je me pose la question:
''Est-ce un emploi correct dans le cas de "génie", civil, informatique ou autre?''

P.S. Cela dit, je comprends bien que ça se dit ("cours de génie"). Ma question est plutôt théorique.


----------



## yannalan

On fait des études de.... et on est étudiant en....
Pour le génie, on fait des études de génie civil, par exemple.


----------



## pignon

Re-bonjour,
Pourriez-vous me dire quelle est la bonne préposition dans cette phrase: EN ou DE? "Je suis étudiant en / de cinquième année en droit sur le campus de La Rochelle"?
Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour ma part,je dirais "en cinquième année de Droit", mais je me dis que "de cinquième année en droit" ne serait psans doute pas faux non plus.

Dans tous les cas de figure, il me semble essentiel que les prépositions utilisées soient bien différentes (i.e. "de/en" ou "en/de", mais pas "de/de" ni "en/en").


----------



## salah94

*Nouvelle question ajoutée *

Bonjour,

Quelle est l'expression correcte parmi celles ci :

-il est étudiant *en troisième année de français.*
-il est étudiant *de français en troisième année.*
-il est étudiant *en troisième année en français.*
-il est étudiant *en français en troisième année.
*
Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je dirais_ être étudiant en n-ième année_, mais _un étudiant de n-ième année_.
Le contexte compte *toujours*.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on dit : je suis étudiant de la langue française ? Pour moi, c'est " je suis étudiant en langue française", mais j'en suis pas sûr
D'avance merci


----------



## mlotpot

Oui, étudiant en + discipline.

On pourrait aussi dire "j'étudie la langue française".

Un étudiant de langue française est un étudiant dont la langue maternelle est le français.


----------

